# GTA IV Thread



## g4m3rof1337

I'm not sure what the UK release is, but GTA IV for the PC on Steam comes out December 2, which is tomorrow. I prepurchased it on Steam so hopefully I'll get it ASAP. 

I may also want to recommend Steam for retrieving the game, because of this.
http://kotaku.com/5099919/gta-iv-on-pc-to-use-securom

I'm not entirely sure, but some of the comments mentioned getting the game through Steam would be best. 


I will post pictures of in game screens when it's released.


----------



## teamhex

Id consider buying it, I had it on Ps3 and sold it and my system. I never beat it, how much is it.


----------



## Shane

it comes out Wednesday 3rd december for Uk but game emailed me today saying theyre dispatching it now erady for tommorow so i get it a day early!

cant wait to play ive been waiting for what seems forever.


----------



## Dystopia

I WANT THIS GAME! Looks awesome. I saw in a PCG review that your "cousin" sometimes texts you for stirp clubs  something I personaly would not mind ...


----------



## massahwahl

Elimin8or said:


> I WANT THIS GAME! Looks awesome. I saw in a PCG review that your "cousin" sometimes texts you for stirp clubs  something I personaly would not mind ...



Somebody needs a girlfriend...


----------



## bm23

is there any1 who play this game on a rig that has only 2gb of ram? is it unplayable? just want to know coz gta 4 would be the only thing on my com that actually uses more than 2gb of ram. dont want to upgrade ram if my com can cope with only 2gb.


----------



## mac550

bm23 said:


> is there any1 who play this game on a rig that has only 2gb of ram? is it unplayable? just want to know coz gta 4 would be the only thing on my com that actually uses more than 2gb of ram. dont want to upgrade ram if my com can cope with only 2gb.



it does work with 2Gb RAM, but even with 4Gb install in my rig, it is using around 90% of it. I would recommend having 4Gb.


----------



## Shane

yeah i reccomend you throw in as much ram as you can,GTA uses alot of memory because the maps are HUGE.

it plays fine with 4gb of ram though.


----------



## Stildawn

I duel boot between Vista and Xp? What would you reckonmend me installing GTA4 on?

Vista I have 4gb ram - But its Vista lol.
Xp I only have 3.5gb or whatever 32bit xp allows -  But it benches better than my Vista install.


----------



## mac550

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah i reccomend you throw in as much ram as you can,GTA uses alot of memory because the maps are HUGE.
> 
> it plays fine with 4gb of ram though.



after you spend like 6 hours trying to get into the game in the first place




Stildawn said:


> I duel boot between Vista and Xp? What would you reckonmend me installing GTA4 on?
> 
> Vista I have 4gb ram - But its Vista lol.
> Xp I only have 3.5gb or whatever 32bit xp allows -  But it benches better than my Vista install.



doesn't matter, it will run fine on both but you may as well put it on vista so the game can use the extra 500-odd Mb of ram


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mac550 said:


> after you spend like 6 hours trying to get into the game in the first place





What now?


----------



## mac550

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What now?



???


----------



## bm23

is there any extra content for dx10?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

mac550 said:


> ???



It didn't take me 6 hours to install the game, lol. 


Didn't even take 6 hours to download.


----------



## bigl2007

*gta iv*

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6201971.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;1

anybody having any of these issues?


----------



## epidemik

How are you liking it gamer?
It got amazingreviews.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

epidemik said:


> How are you liking it gamer?
> It got amazingreviews.



I love the game so far. I have it on the 360, and it's awesome. I got it for the PC for LAN parties, and it has a LAN feature, so that should be pretty fun.


----------



## Kornowski

I found this on another Forum;



> For you SLI people, turn off SLI and make your second card physX, it helps boost performance until SLI is fixed, it at least went playable for me (around 60 fps I think)


----------



## phantomofrussia

i wonder if my laptop will be able to run it. my computer specs are in my sig.
i hope it will be able to. really want to play it...


----------



## Stildawn

I just did the can you run it website thing for GTA4 and I failed reckomended??? Is it really utilizing more than 2 cores? Or will I be fine, I was hoping to run it on max?


----------



## Shane

phantomofrussia said:


> i wonder if my laptop will be able to run it. my computer specs are in my sig.
> i hope it will be able to. really want to play it...



i think it will lag with those laptop specs.


----------



## Kornowski

Stildawn said:


> I just did the can you run it website thing for GTA4 and I failed reckomended??? Is it really utilizing more than 2 cores? Or will I be fine, I was hoping to run it on max?



Yeah, it'll use 4 cores if you've got 'em. There's a thread over at OCN full of people with E8400's crying because they should have bought a Quad.

They did benchmarks and a Quad at 3Ghz will produce 10FPS more than a Dual at 3Ghz. A Quad at 3.4Ghz would produce 10FPS more than a Dual at 3.4Ghz and so on...

To all those people that said Quads were a waste of money, Ha!


----------



## bm23

yay me! i got a quad. was worried that it would be of no use after readin so many posts saying that C2D was a better choice


----------



## Kornowski

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_gtaiv_downloads.html

New nVidia Drivers for GTA!


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it'll use 4 cores if you've got 'em. There's a thread over at OCN full of people with E8400's crying because they should have bought a Quad.



Ahhhhh been waiting for this day....and it is glorious...few more quad-core titles and I will mock EVERY E8xxx user that told me I was a fool for getting a Q6600 over E8400.


----------



## WeatherMan

Hey guys, anyone playing with Dual core like me?

My game runs like arse.

I ain't checked my FPS yet but it get playable I need to put every setting to Minimum, (this is at 1680 x 1050) 

The more lighting ECT the more lag. Both my cores are running at 100% in this game and I notice that when theres a big bit of action coming up like you knock out a few lampposts at once I get a FPS freeze.

My CPU also lags out in GRID & FarCry2.


Should I go quad?

EDIT: I like that post 2 counts up. lol! I think its time for me to dump DC.


----------



## PabloTeK

Bootup05 said:


> Hey guys, anyone playing with Dual core like me?
> 
> My game runs like arse.
> 
> I ain't checked my FPS yet but it get playable I need to put every setting to Minimum, (this is at 1680 x 1050)
> 
> The more lighting ECT the more lag. Both my cores are running at 100% in this game and I notice that when theres a big bit of action coming up like you knock out a few lampposts at once I get a FPS freeze.
> 
> My CPU also lags out in GRID & FarCry2.
> 
> 
> Should I go quad?
> 
> EDIT: I like that post 2 counts up. lol! I think its time for me to dump DC.



Most games still only use 2 cores, GTA4 uses 4 and thats just about it. GRID is fine for me at 2.8GHz as I think it only uses 1 core and brute force is what's needed. (I'm getting a dual core because Source games are CPU intensive and single core)


----------



## WeatherMan

Hmm its weird, I clearly get CPU bottlenecking with GRID & FC2. The higher I increase my CPU clocks, the more my FPS rise. 

GRID @ 1680 x 1050 Full Settings all standard scenes are around 100FPS. As soon as I go to the USA Tracks with all the bloom My CPU spikes & my FPS plummet to 25FPS

Pretty much the games that I start lagging in my cpu is maxxing out at 100%


----------



## PabloTeK

Strange, GRID runs at 60+FPS constant for me, though I think it's bad form to run a game at max settins, (CS:S at 800x600 on a 20" widescreen!) instead I set them lower because most modern games scale rather well.


----------



## Gareth

Does it work with Crossfire? If so, I will get Crossfire Radeon HD4850, it brings my 2900XT to its knees, dropping to 12fps at at times.


----------



## Kornowski

Twist86 said:


> Ahhhhh been waiting for this day....and it is glorious...few more quad-core titles and I will mock EVERY E8xxx user that told me I was a fool for getting a Q6600 over E8400.




Im just going to PM every E8*** user this message;



> 4 > 2
> 
> In your face!


----------



## Gareth

All the people who told me to get an E8500 also  Pure Ownage, us quad users knew what was going to happen =P


----------



## Kornowski

"By the time games use all 4 cores, the current Quads will be out of date!"

Looks like they were right...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> "By the time games use all 4 cores, the current Quads will be out of date!"
> 
> Looks like they were right...



yup and i said that too danny,i didnt expect any games this year to use 4 cores but THANK you danny for advising me to get the Q6600 instead im loving it.

btw downloaded and installed those drivers you posted,ive noticed alot of improvement in how distant buildings and stuff just look bette where before they looked a bit dull far away.

didnt realy see any frame rate improvements though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Just one game utilizes 4 cores, right?


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> Im just going to PM every E8*** user this message;
> 
> 4 > 2
> 
> In your face!



LOL





g4m3rof1337 said:


> Just one game utilizes 4 cores, right?




I think 2-3 titles actually use a quad-core think Lost Planet was one of um.


Still 09 is the year of the quad ^-^

Also I7 imo is not out dating the Q6600 yet....since only a small % can even afford um


----------



## Stildawn

Hmmmm. So with my 6000+ should I bother to get the game or will it be crap lol. Will it still run on max with reasonable FPS? I can run crysis and farcry2 etc on max easy as... surely this cant be much different or better (it certainly doesnt look better)


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## PabloTeK

Kornowski said:


> "By the time games use all 4 cores, the current Quads will be out of date!"
> 
> Looks like they were right...



TRWTF is you need a quad to even run GTA4 well, how bad is the optimisation on this code to make it run badly on a highly clocked dual core!? Coupled with all the other issues this has put me off Rockstar. It's sad really.

I'll stick with the Duo's for a while longer until the i7's are more common and cheaper...


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> "By the time games use all 4 cores, the current Quads will be out of date!"
> 
> Looks like they were right...




^-^




Kornowski said:


> 4 > 2
> 
> In your face!



*warms the mass spam in preparation*


----------



## Kornowski

PabloTeK said:


> TRWTF is you need a quad to even run GTA4 well, how bad is the optimisation on this code to make it run badly on a highly clocked dual core!? Coupled with all the other issues this has put me off Rockstar. It's sad really.
> 
> I'll stick with the Duo's for a while longer until the i7's are more common and cheaper...



I have no idea what WRWTF means...

Well, I wouldn't say it was so much the optimisation but this simple face;

4 > 2



Twist86 said:


> *warms the mass spam in preparation*



You know it!


----------



## bm23

just got mine today. got a question. are all the cars in GTA4 that slow? i just tried the game. did the first mission where i must help roman escape the loan sharks. other than the slow movement, i think the game is great. the driving, though a bit harder, is more realistic than previous games, with drifting and all. graphic, well, great improvement (notice how people now actually have fingers instead of just a cupped hand like in previous games )


----------



## PabloTeK

Kornowski said:


> I have no idea what WRWTF means...
> 
> Well, I wouldn't say it was so much the optimisation but this simple face;
> 
> 4 > 2
> 
> You know it!



I'm still sticking with a dual, GTA4 shouldn't have to have a quad to make it run "well" (yes I have a bug bear about laggy games).

TRWTF means: The Real WTF


----------



## Shane

bm23 said:


> just got mine today. got a question. are all the cars in GTA4 that slow? i just tried the game. did the first mission where i must help roman escape the loan sharks. other than the slow movement, i think the game is great. the driving, though a bit harder, is more realistic than previous games, with drifting and all. graphic, well, great improvement (notice how people now actually have fingers instead of just a cupped hand like in previous games )



yeah i agree,the cars are damn slow....but the police are easier to get away from in this GTA than any other previous version i think.

i like how people in the city are actualy doing stuff like roadworks,sweeping the streets,cleaning windows and stuff like that.

i cant understand why they put petrol stations/gas stations in the game again but not able to fill your car up.

like in game the cars coudl run out of fuel......that would be cool.


----------



## Boomer

for those of you with the game, how does it run if you turn the resolution and graphics down? does the game still look decent with them turned down?


----------



## Shane

Boomer said:


> for those of you with the game, how does it run if you turn the resolution and graphics down? does the game still look decent with them turned down?



if your talking about running it on your Desktop rig in your siggy i think you will run into lag problems,especialy with a 7600 and settings turned right down to lowest.

it wont look very good


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> i cant understand why they put petrol stations/gas stations in the game again but not able to fill your car up.



To blow them up, just like the Hot dog stands, which have propane tanks on them, lol.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> To blow them up, just like the Hot dog stands, which have propane tanks on them, lol.



Okay lol BOOM

do you know how to upload clips saved from gta to youtube or google vid?

ive tried but having this problem

http://www.computerforum.com/137685-convert-video-clips.html


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Okay lol BOOM
> 
> do you know how to upload clips saved from gta to youtube or google vid?
> 
> ive tried but having this problem
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/137685-convert-video-clips.html



Lol, at a LAN I was at, we were taking turns playing, and someone ran into a hot dog stand, and it blew up, and we were all like wtf. 


And I'm not sure, I'll look into it.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Lol, at a LAN I was at, we were taking turns playing, and someone ran into a hot dog stand, and it blew up, and we were all like wtf.
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure, I'll look into it.



hehe i like how he eats the hotdog when you buy one its like,um yum yum and he slaps his lips lol

and thanks,ive looked around and cant seem to find out how the hell people have uploaded to youtube.

ive looked in game and apparently you can upload it to the social club but when i click upload theres none of my vide to choose,but if i look in my gallery its there?


----------



## bigl2007

*ok i got a question about gta iv*

ok heres my question can you play your mp3s in the car instead of listening to the cars radio stations? kinda like how in vice city back in the ps2 days you could listen to your own mp3's on the mp3 station if you put your music in the mp3 folder. im talking about pc version tho not ps2 version of vice city cuz that didnt support that feature but i was wondering if gta iv had that same feature and then some

cuz i have gta iv for ps3 but i was wondering if pc version you could play ingame music through the mp3 radio station if its still supported


----------



## g4m3rof1337

bigl2007 said:


> ok heres my question can you play your mp3s in the car instead of listening to the cars radio stations? kinda like how in vice city back in the ps2 days you could listen to your own mp3's on the mp3 station if you put your music in the mp3 folder. im talking about pc version tho not ps2 version of vice city cuz that didnt support that feature but i was wondering if gta iv had that same feature and then some
> 
> cuz i have gta iv for ps3 but i was wondering if pc version you could play ingame music through the mp3 radio station if its still supported



You can, while in the car, just tune to Independent FM, I think that's the name, and it will tell you what folder to put the music in.


----------



## bm23

while playing, i notice some occasional lag. my graphic card is asus 9600gt. that's better than the recommended card right? but i only have 2gb of RAM. i check the performance during game play and found that im using 1.8gb of it. so would i see improvement if i upgrade RAM?


----------



## Kornowski

bm23 said:


> while playing, i notice some occasional lag. my graphic card is asus 9600gt. that's better than the recommended card right? but i only have 2gb of RAM. i check the performance during game play and found that im using 1.8gb of it. so would i see improvement if i upgrade RAM?



Almost certainly! I'd get 4GB minimum for today's games.


----------



## Twist86

Kornowski said:


> Almost certainly! I'd get 4GB minimum for today's games.



I am a rebel...I tango with 3.25gb...why? Because I'm dangerous.


TBH though when I am not toying with my 32bit XP storage drive and using my x64 Vista installed I never seem to pass 2GB with any game and since I disabled all the super-fetch and caching features which had no performance gains I never pass 2.50gb or so gaming with Vista. In fact before all my programs I only use 430mb with vista ^-^


----------



## bm23

so this means that 1.8gb is not the maximum amount of RAM my computer will use while playin GTA 4? i mean if i get, say, another 1gb, the RAM usage would be more than 2gb?


----------



## Twist86

bm23 said:


> so this means that 1.8gb is not the maximum amount of RAM my computer will use while playin GTA 4? i mean if i get, say, another 1gb, the RAM usage would be more than 2gb?



id say 3GB will help you out here...mainly because game needs 2GB leaves your system with 1GB.

Personally id get the 2x2gb G-skill deal...40 bucks for 4GBs of ram is a steal and if you have 4 slots you can put your 2x1 sticks in the other dual channel slots and have 6GB...Vista will thank you.

Also you can add the nomemrestrict to your GTA shortcut so it can suck all the ram it can from your system.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey so would you guys recomend getting this game? 

like i know gta games last a long time and im on winter break now so im looking for something to fill my free time and im just wondering it this game is worth it?


----------



## Twist86

fatal1ty_fan said:


> hey so would you guys recomend getting this game?



No I canceled my pre-order and every complaint I read about makes me ever so happy I did. People with better specs then you can't even play atm.

Its a poorly coded Dual Core game....Quad-core users seem to get decent FPS. Also nomemrestrict with 4gb+ ram will increase performance too.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

fatal1ty_fan said:


> hey so would you guys recomend getting this game?
> 
> like i know gta games last a long time and im on winter break now so im looking for something to fill my free time and im just wondering it this game is worth it?



I recommend it.


----------



## Shane

Twist86 said:


> No I canceled my pre-order and every complaint I read about makes me ever so happy I did. People with better specs then you can't even play atm.
> 
> Its a poorly coded Dual Core game....Quad-core users seem to get decent FPS. Also nomemrestrict with 4gb+ ram will increase performance too.



i reccomend getting it,it plays fantastic on my rig.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

would my laptop be able to handle it?


----------



## Shane

fatal1ty_fan said:


> would my laptop be able to handle it?



probably but on lowest settings


----------



## Twist86

Nevakonaza said:


> i reccomend getting it,it plays fantastic on my rig.



I am gonna wait till they fixed the major bugs...then get it off ebay cheaper.


I only support games that come out and being playable without a ton of bull programs etc you gotta install.

I don't wanna sign up to ANY of the "anti pirate" accounts they want me too so I will buy it in 4-5 months....then bypass that stuff.


----------



## Shane

Twist86 said:


> I am gonna wait till they fixed the major bugs...then get it off ebay cheaper.
> 
> 
> I only support games that come out and being playable without a ton of bull programs etc you gotta install.
> 
> I don't wanna sign up to ANY of the "anti pirate" accounts they want me too so I will buy it in 4-5 months....then bypass that stuff.



il be honest with you i expected it to be REALY buggy when i first got it but its great no probs at all.

but yeah cant wait for a patch to hopefully tidy up whatever bugs have been found but i have not experienced any yet.

the anti piracy stuff isnt that bad,its there for a reason obviusly,the only problem ive had with it is is i try to laumch teh game drom the desktop it will ask me to put in the GTA disk....and its already in there lol but if you eject the disk and put it back in it launches fine.


----------



## DirtyD86

just dropping by for a sec 


the game itself is spectacular. the only reason it has been catching a lot of flak on the internet is because of the performance issues people with slower systems have been experiencing, and the extra software needed to play it. having to install punkbuster to play a game is annoying enough. having to install both windows live, and rockstar social club, is ridiculous. integrate the software into the game itself, don't make me be FORCED to use software i am not interested in just to play your product.


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> just dropping by for a sec
> 
> 
> the game itself is spectacular. the only reason it has been catching a lot of flak on the internet is because of the performance issues people with slower systems have been experiencing, and the extra software needed to play it. having to install punkbuster to play a game is annoying enough. having to install both windows live, and rockstar social club, is ridiculous. integrate the software into the game itself, don't make me be FORCED to use software i am not interested in just to play your product.



You have to install all that JUST to play the game....poorly?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Flar0n said:


> You have to install all that JUST to play the game....poorly?



Where are you getting this 'poorly' word from? 
I only had to install the Social Club, because I already had Live and PB installed.


----------



## bm23

maybe this is just me but i dont get the "feel" from GTA 4. i mean with previous games, especially vice city, there were certain feel to each game. with gta 4, it kinda seem like just another action game. 

and yeah, the extra programs such as RSC or WL isnt that annoying. once you installed them, they dont really bother you.


----------



## D_Qa

> maybe this is just me but i dont get the "feel" from GTA 4. i mean with previous games, especially vice city, there were certain feel to each game. with gta 4, it kinda seem like just another action game





I totally agree with you, GTA: Vice City was truely an awesome game. I wish there will be some new cheats, I think they keep GTA 6 enjoyable.


----------



## bm23

look at what i found: the spaceship in Men in Black in gta 4






and the globe which the spaceship crashes through






and here's the real life version


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Isn't Liberty City based off of New York..


----------



## bm23

yeah it is but i dont live in america so i dont even know where that location is


----------



## Twist86

DirtyD86 said:


> just dropping by for a sec
> 
> 
> the game itself is spectacular. the only reason it has been catching a lot of flak on the internet is because of the performance issues people with slower systems have been experiencing, and the extra software needed to play it. having to install punkbuster to play a game is annoying enough. having to install both windows live, and rockstar social club, is ridiculous. integrate the software into the game itself, don't make me be FORCED to use software i am not interested in just to play your product.



I agree I refuse to install all that crap to play a game....thus why I will use other method to avoid all that when I buy the game later on.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Twist86 said:


> I agree I refuse to install all that crap to play a game....thus why I will use other method to avoid all that when I buy the game later on.



I had those two things installed before GTA IV was released for the PC, so it's just you. And what's with your signature? I'm a very proud owner of an E8400, and am not experiencing any of these problems.. Have you tried the game for yourself? Or are you just a lemming?


----------



## Twist86

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I'm a very proud owner of an E8400, and am not experiencing any of these problems..



Several friends have been pouting over it with theirs....also a lot of the GTA forums are cussing it out because of the poor coding for dual core. Glad yours is doing fine.

While I didn't get my quad for gaming....a lot of people feel the need to PM me why I should have got a E8400 instead. So this game brings me joy when I noticed those same people complaining ^-^




g4m3rof1337 said:


> I had those two things installed before GTA IV was released for the PC, so it's just you.



Not as many do as you think one of the top complaints is having to sign up to all that crap. I don't appreciate having to have that crap on my PC just to enjoy a video game.



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Have you tried the game for yourself? Or are you just a lemming?



Course I played it on my buddies rig...I don't plan to buy it till some patches come out. Though I am playing Lemmings 2 if that helps?


Went a head and changed the sig for you though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Punkbuster is common nowadays, and Windows Live is an email, the only thing that was installed was the Social Club. And I still don't understand your signature. The game is running equal if not better, on my PC, than on the 360, performance and graphics wise.


----------



## lovely?

with a soundblaster audigy SE temporarily installed, and new drivers that work WAY better with the game, my performance with high/medium settings looks about as good as the xbox 360, even though it is a little laggy.


----------



## Shane

bm23 what GFX card you running?


----------



## G25r8cer

Kornowski said:


> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_gtaiv_downloads.html
> 
> New nVidia Drivers for GTA!



Thanks


----------



## Kornowski

No problem.


----------



## bm23

Nevakonaza said:


> bm23 what GFX card you running?



im using an Asus 9600gt.


----------



## Kornowski

This is amazing!

[YT]k5yEJANGSI8[/YT]


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I have yet to find out how to get the videos on my HDD, lol, haven't really looked much though.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

wow that game looks amazing!!! i think i will get it, has any one tryied the mulitplayer?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

fatal1ty_fan said:


> wow that game looks amazing!!! i think i will get it, has any one tryied the mulitplayer?



It's awesome.


----------



## bm23

is there anyway that i can configure the handling of vehicles in the game? i find it almost impossible to turn properly as the cars drift so much or turn too little.


----------



## Shane

bm23 said:


> is there anyway that i can configure the handling of vehicles in the game? i find it almost impossible to turn properly as the cars drift so much or turn too little.



im not sure actualy,sure theyre is but i know what you mean about some of the cars,especialy the huge cadilac looking ones because theyre slow turning.

you get used to them though,its much easier with a 360 controler.


----------



## Stildawn

Can you play co op multiplayer missions/storyline? My mate will be willing to build a brand new computer if we can play multiplayer gta4 and Empire Total War - Now I know Empire Total War is multiplayer campaign so all i need to convince him is gta haha.


----------



## Addy

*Laptop good for GTA IV?*

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums.

I would like to ask what laptop is good for playing GTA IV?
I am getting a new laptop soon for Christmas and I would want one that is capable of playing GTA IV well.

Thanks!


----------



## PabloTeK

A powerful one is the answer really - GTA IV is really causing issues for people with lower-spec machines. What's your budget? 

* OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3 
* Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz 
* Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space 
* Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900 


Recommended System Requirements 

* OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3 
* Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz 
* Memory: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista) 
* 18 GB Free Hard Drive Space 
* Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870 

As you can see, a cheaper laptop won't even run it at all, pure gaming laptops are what's needed.


----------



## Addy

PabloTeK said:


> A powerful one is the answer really - GTA IV is really causing issues for people with lower-spec machines. What's your budget?
> 
> * OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
> * Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz, AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
> * Memory: 1.5GB, 16GB Free Hard Drive Space
> * Video Card: 256MB NVIDIA 7900 / 256MB ATI X1900
> 
> 
> Recommended System Requirements
> 
> * OS: Windows Vista - Service Pack 1 / XP - Service Pack 3
> * Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
> * Memory: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista)
> * 18 GB Free Hard Drive Space
> * Video Card: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870
> 
> As you can see, a cheaper laptop won't even run it at all, pure gaming laptops are what's needed.





Thanks, but can you give me some examples of some pure gaming laptops, or one that can run GTA4 well?

Thanks!


----------



## FairDoos

Bores me quite a bit actually the story is crap compared to SAN Andreas i love that game but you cant always get what you want. (my opinion.)


----------



## DirtyD86

FairDoos said:


> Bores me quite a bit actually the story is crap compared to SAN Andreas i love that game but you cant always get what you want. (my opinion.)



+1 

IMO this game was missing something that the others had. maybe im just sick of the formula, but i havent liked a GTA since vice city


----------



## FairDoos

Addy said:


> Thanks, but can you give me some examples of some pure gaming laptops, or one that can run GTA4 well?
> 
> Thanks!



Depending on your budget Gaming Laptops are always going to be priced high

but here is an example of a Gaming Laptop you could get

Gaming Laptop LINK ..


----------



## bm23

DirtyD86 said:


> +1
> 
> IMO this game was missing something that the others had. maybe im just sick of the formula, but i havent liked a GTA since vice city



same here. i like vice city the best. something about the storyline that really make the game good. the reason why i say this is because i played vice city stories and didnt like it as much. i dont think i would ever be sick of the formula though.


----------



## DirtyD86

bm23 said:


> same here. i like vice city the best. something about the storyline that really make the game good. the reason why i say this is because i played vice city stories and didnt like it as much. i dont think i would ever be sick of the formula though.



that zero punctuation guy made a great point that i think hit the nail right on the head. the series has taken a step away from flashy over the top settings and story, towards a more realistic gritty type deal. everything is brown and grey, and feels toned down in order to provide a more "realistic" feel. the series was made a hit by offering over the top action in ridiculous settings with ridiculous characters. don't get me wrong, GTAIV is still a great game in its own right. if the other games in the series didn't exist, and GTAIV was released from out of the blue I would be blown away by it. they've just set the bar so high with past releases that even they are having a hard time matching up


----------



## N3crosis

DirtyD86 said:


> that zero punctuation guy made a great point that i think hit the nail right on the head. the series has taken a step away from flashy over the top settings and story, towards a more realistic gritty type deal. everything is brown and grey, and feels toned down in order to provide a more "realistic" feel. the series was made a hit by offering over the top action in ridiculous settings with ridiculous characters. don't get me wrong, GTAIV is still a great game in its own right. if the other games in the series didn't exist, and GTAIV was released from out of the blue I would be blown away by it. they've just set the bar so high with past releases that even they are having a hard time matching up



That is so true, I personally liked San Andreas the best (although I hated the gang aspect of it), but to me, gamplay and realism are the same thing. For example in Far Cry 2 when you have to pull the bullet's out of yourself, sure that is annoying but it seems to add so much more to the feel of the game (for me anyways).


----------

